# Identification of a Vintage Rotary? Is it authentic?



## DumbWatchCollector (Jun 21, 2020)

I dont know much about vintage Rotary's, or even about Rotary in general. And I dont know if anyone would put in the effort and time to fake a Rotary watch, but I guess anything is possible. Despite that, I went and impulse buy a vintage Rotary from a local seller. The classic rookie mistake. Theres not enough information online regarding vintage Rotary online so its quite hard to even do my research on them. I only paid like 50 bucks for this one so my hopes arent high for this. Even so, could this be an authentic vintage Rotary? It says swiss made on the bottom of the dial. The crown is slightly wobbly which in turns move the dial ever so slightly when I play with the crown. Telltale sign of a fake? Or perhaps just a replaced crown? Case seems to be in too good of a condition so I assume it was polished at some point. I heard Rotary watches were made like all around the world, but back then their main market was Britain so idk how their distribution and production process worked. Ill attach some pictures of the watch and movement thats inside below. Thank you in advance. Here are images of the watch (


http://imgur.com/x2eWPg6

)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

You might get more interest by embedding the images.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

DumbWatchCollector said:


> dont know if anyone would put in the effort and time to fake a Rotary watch,


 I'd echo the reply you had on the thread you revived - this looks like an authentic Rotary dial and movement transplanted into a case of unknown origin, probably with non-original hands.

It's unlikely to be a deliberate fake, more likely the original case was badly corroded or damaged, and this was a way of saving the rest of the watch.

That would explain why the crown moves the dial. It doesn't fit the case properly.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just seen the latest replies to the other thread. Looks like this is more of a bits and pieces watch than I thought.


----------



## DumbWatchCollector (Jun 21, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> Just seen the latest replies to the other thread. Looks like this is more of a bits and pieces watch than I thought.


 Yeap, movement seems to a generic FHF 96 standard as was pointed out by experts. Pretty sad for my first vintage purchase, but my hopes werent very high to begin with considering how much I paid it for. Is there a high likelihood that the dial may be genuine though? Since I actually liked the look of the dial, and I dont know if fake Rotary dials were actually produced or not


----------

